# Was just diagnosed.



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey everyone. I've been a member of the IBS-D forum for a while, and also suffer from depression. Well, I had to go into treatment last week because I was put on a medication that seriously hurt me. Well, while I was there I was also diagnosed with pretty severe Fibromyalgia. I know that it may be a pretty broad diagnosis for anyone struggling with chronic pain, but for me, I was so relieved to finally have a diagnosis for my years and years of pain. In turns out that many of the women in treatment alongside me suffered from it, because many of us struggled with years of childhood abuse. It is just so sad that after surviving years of abuse, our bodies still experience the pain of it. Well, as part of my treatment program I've been doing daily stretching and regular massages, and they seems to be helping me. I just wanted to share my story. Thanks for listening.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Welcome to our forum, Laura!







I remember when I finally got my ME diagnosis. I felt just the same! I walked out thinking, "I knew I wasn't crazy!" I am glad you now know what to call your pain, and somehow it does help to at least know what it is.I hope that the stretching helps you. I have found massages to be very relaxing also, and I remember when I had my very first one. I walked out with absolutely no pain, and it was glorious! I think we should all get prescriptions for regular massages! Even if it didn't affect pain levels, I think it's VERY helpful to reduce stress, and make us feel much more relaxed.I have a friend with Fibro, and she goes for reflexology on a regular basis. She swears by it. I still haven't tried that, I'm scared to - my feet are just so ticklish. But I think it's good to look into any of those kinds of things, if they provide relief, then it is well worth it!I am glad that you are with us over here!PS - I hope your treatment went well, and that you will be able to find another med that works for you, and doesn't hurt you!


----------



## 14141 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Laura,I was finally diagnosed several years ago, after many years of being told I was a hypochondriac and after that being told I had Chronic Fatigue - finally meet a dr. who listened to all my symptoms and told me I had FMS and even though there was nothing he could do medically for me, I felt so relieved and better with the diagnosis.I see a Osteopath for my neck and back and he has helped wonders, two years ago I couldnt leave the house for the pain and was in tears constantly, now am able to drive again and lead as normal a life as my FMS will allow me.Finding this site has also been a wonder, as it is nice to be able to get in touch with people who understand such pain and difficulties that we face each day.Hope your program is going well. Take care.


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

thanks for the replies. I really appreciate your warm welcomes.


----------

